# Portage Update: No package digest file found / Security Viol

## KaterGonzo

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe nun ein Problem bezüglich emerge -u world auf einem "etwas älteren" Gentoo-System.

Fangen wir vorne an. Ein emerge --sync hat dafür gesorgt, dass jetzt folgendes erscheint:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge portage
> 
> !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> !!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:
> ...

 

Ich habe mir schon die Upgrade-Doku http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml durchgelesen und durchgeführt. Führt Außerdem ist es erst einmal nicht zwingend

Daraufhin habe ich versucht, db zu installieren. Hier kommt aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! No package digest file found 

 

Also habe ich anhand der Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/converting-manifest2.xml

 *Quote:*   

> python /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/manifest221

 

durchgeführt. Jetzt erhalte ich folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge db
> 
> !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> !!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:
> ...

 

Ich komme auf keinen grünen Zweig. Wie kann ich mein System auf den neusten Stand bringen?

----------

## l3u

Mach mal ein emerge --sync, um den aktuellen Tree zu bekommen. Notfalls einen Snapshot runterladen.

Dann mußt du zunächst mal das Profil aktualisieren (symlink /etc/make.profile). Dann portage aktualisieren, also

```
# emerge portage
```

Für die Pakete, die dazu notwendig sind, muß du die Prüfsummen per Hand erzeugen. Dazu in das Verzeichnis wechseln, wo das ebuild liegt und

```
# ebuild <paket.ebuild> digest
```

ausführen. Wenn es Blocker gibt, dann die neuen Versionen mit emerge --nodeps installieren und ggfs. alte Slots von Hand entfernen.

Wenn portage dann auf dem aktuellen Stand ist, würde ich nochmal ein emerge --sync machen und dann emerge -uavD world. Sollte dann besser gehen.

Viel Spaß ;-)

----------

## Carlo

 *schmidtsmikey wrote:*   

> ich habe nun ein Problem bezüglich emerge -u world auf einem "etwas älteren" Gentoo-System.
> 
> Fangen wir vorne an.

 

Was verstehst du unter "etwas älter" und welche Version von Portage hast du installiert? Riecht sehr danach, als sei eine Neuinstallation die vernünftigste Variante.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Also, ich habe das Profil auf  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0 gesetzt.

Mit ebuild ... digest konnte ich die Prüfsummen neu erstellen und db und anschließend portage neu installieren. Jetzt geht gar nix mehr  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 488
> 
>     result = list(x for x in matches if portage.cpv_getkey(x) == cp)
> ...

 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Portage 2.0 wurde aus /usr/lib/ deinstalliert und in /usr/lib64 installiert! Außerdem ist die Installation von Portage 2.1 abgebrochen und trotzdem wurde Portage 2.0 deinstalliert: http://nopaste.php-q.net/43648

 *Quote:*   

> # uname -a
> 
> Linux websrv-bode 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Wed Nov 15 22:16:50 GMT 2006 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -n /usr/bin/emerge 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 0 0 27 Aug 27 17:02 /usr/bin/emerge -> ../lib64/portage/bin/emerge

 

Ich habe auch schon von einem 32 als auch 64 Bit System das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/portage an die entsprechende Stelle kopiert. Ohne Erfolg, ich stehe jetzt vor einem Scherbenhaufen!

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

>  * If you have an overlay then you should remove **/files/digest-* files
> 
>  * (Manifest1) because they are no longer supported. If earlier versions
> 
>  * of portage will be used to generate manifests for your overlay then you
> ...

 

Gesyncd? Ausprobiert? Notfalls würde ich mal probieren, eine aktuelle Stage 3 über das System zu bügeln. Die enthält wenigstens ein funktionierendes portage.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Python war veraltet, daher hat Portage 2.1 nicht richtig funktioniert. HAbe es folendermaßen gelöst:

 *Quote:*   

> # cd /root
> 
> # wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/Python-2.4.4.tar.bz2
> 
> # tar jxvf Python-2.4.3.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Jetzt geht alles und ich kann das System updaten. Vielen Dank!

----------

## Necoro

Das händisch installierte Python auf jeden Fall wieder de-installieren, sonst bekommst du Probleme wie hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702860.html

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Dann mußt du zunächst mal das Profil aktualisieren (symlink /etc/make.profile). Dann portage aktualisieren, also
> 
> ```
> # emerge portage
> ```
> ...

 

zu früh das profil wechseln hat mich zuletzt, bei einem update von einer uralt installation (ca 2 jahre alt), auch in bedrängnis gebracht, das neue profil (2008-desktop)) ist scheinbar nicht kompatibel mit einer ziemlich alten portage version. jedenfalls erschienen jede menge python fehler und ich hab einen halben tag gebraucht um rauszufinden, dass ich _zuerst_ portage updaten muss und dann erst das profil wechseln darf. (das nur mal so als anmerkung....)

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Das händisch installierte Python auf jeden Fall wieder de-installieren, sonst bekommst du Probleme wie hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702860.html

 

er hat es ja gar nicht ins system installiert (siehe das fehlende make install  :Wink:  ) sondern nur übersetzt und dann direkt aus dem source-tree das programm gestartet (siehe das ./ vor python  :Wink:  )

----------

